# San Fran--where to stay for sight seeing?



## alliebrian (Dec 13, 2005)

Have two days to spend in San Fran with elderly mom.  Have tentaitve reservations at the Park Hyatt and an awesome rate but am not sure about the location.  Where is the best place to stay for the major sights in town--have already seen Alcatraz.  Liked fisherman's wharf and Ghiradelli Square a lot and  am not sure what else there is to see and do.  Thanks.


----------



## quiltergal (Dec 13, 2005)

The Park Hyatt is in the middle of the financial district...not exactly great for sight seeing.  It can also be a bit dicey at night, at least it used to be.  If it were me I'd be looking for something on Union Square.  You can catch a cable car from there to pretty much anywhere in the city.  There's tons of shopping in a 4 block radius, good restaurants too.  Check out the Westin St. Francis, or any number of smaller nice hotels.  HTH


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 14, 2005)

*San Francisco Info*

AllieBrian,

Have you checked out the Tug Review section for San Francisco Info?

After logging in - scroll down to the bottom of the California Reviews -
There are two links  - One for San Francisco Dining Info & the other link for San Francisco Info which will give you plenty ideas for things to do


Richard


----------



## Hoc (Dec 14, 2005)

quiltergal said:
			
		

> The Park Hyatt is in the middle of the financial district...not exactly great for sight seeing.



Yes, but it does have a complimentary car that will drive you anywhere you want to go.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2005)

San Francisco proper, is very small (think Manhattan) and public transportation is cheap and convenient, so it's easy to get around.  Is your mom up to public transportation?  Parking rates in SF are $25+ a night, even at the hotels, so you want to avoid a car if you can.  We have stayed at the Park Hyatt several times on Priceline bids for less than $100, and enjoyed it.  Of course, SF is a big city, and like any big city, you have to be street smart, but you should be fine at the Park Hyatt.  For lots more info. on SF, see my webpage at www.freewebs.com/denisetravels


----------



## alliebrian (Dec 14, 2005)

*fisherman's wharf??*

Am I better off staying at Fisherman's Wharf?  The Best WEstern there seems to have about teh same rate as the Park Hyatt but is closer to most of the touristy things, if I remeber correctly.  Thanks.


----------



## sultan_sfo (Dec 14, 2005)

*Priceline?*

On the cruise boards, I always see posts of great success on getting a 3 or 4* in Fisherman's wharf area using priceline. I forget which area the Hyatt Regency is on Priceline but many have got that bidding for 4* in that area. /Sultan


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 15, 2005)

alliebrian said:
			
		

> Am I better off staying at Fisherman's Wharf?  The Best WEstern there seems to have about teh same rate as the Park Hyatt but is closer to most of the touristy things, if I remeber correctly.  Thanks.



The Best Western at Fisherman's Wharf is also a good choice.  As I said above, SF is small, so it doesn't really make all the much difference.  More than once,  we have even walked from the Union Square area to Fisherman's Wharf -  but we really like to walk.  

There is a cute newer place, even a little closer to the wharf, called The Argonaut where I would love to stay.  It is a new hotel with a nautical theme in the old Cannery building.

How will you be getting around with your mom?  Although you can find a  hotel that is close to Ghiradelli Square, Fisherman's Wharf, Pier 39, the Ferry Bldg. etc., you  are still talking about blocks and blocks of walking to see the whole area, or driving in crazy traffic and paying big bucks to park.  Public transportation is good, but some walking will still be required.

As another poster said, you will find your best price on Priceline.


----------



## alliebrian (Dec 15, 2005)

*walking in San Fransisco*

Thanks to all of you for your input.  My mom and I both like to walk and she's in better shape than me right now. I had surgery on both feet not long ago and still have trouble walking too far some days.  Hopefully, by then, I will be able to walk a few miles a day.  If we can do two to three miles in a day is the Best Western Fisherman's Wharf or the Park Hyatt the better alternative?  The BW is actually more expensive (only $11 a night) than the Park Hyatt.  Thanks.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2005)

I actually prefer the Union Square area as it is central to public transportation, is less "touristy" than Fisherman's Wharf and has some good hotel choices. Also great shops and galleries right there. We paid $70/night to stay at the Hilton there through priceline about a year and a half ago.


----------



## sultan_sfo (Dec 15, 2005)

*My SF Ranking*

My "personal" ranking based on safety, ease of public transport and walking to interesting areas, and easy availability of cabs (but they are not based on price):
1. Hyatt Regency.
2. Any hotel in the Fisherman's Wharf area including Hyatt there.(just watch for pickpockets).
3. Grand Hyatt (Union Square).
4. Park Hyatt

Also, Donatello a timeshare that rents by the night is good.
/Sultan


----------



## PStreet1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Read the rates Union Square and Fisherman's Wharf are currently going for on Priceline by using the independent site www.biddingfortravel.com

4* Hyatt Regency  $70     
   3* Marriott -Fisherman's Wharf $70   
   4*Westin St Francis - $65. 
4* Westin St.Francis -$75p 
   4* Westin  $65   
   4* Sheraton -Fishermans Wharf  $85   
   4* Grand Hyatt -$75 
USW 4* Hilton $80 

Those prices are hard to beat.  Don't be afraid to use Priceline.  If you bid on a 4* Union Square East (or West or Fisherman's Wharf) and your bid is accepted, that's what you'll get:  a 4* at that location.  Bidding for travel has a list of the hotels Priceline uses in each quadrant, the * level of each, and the board people report back what their successful bids were; the combination of www.biddingfortravel.com and Priceline.com is great!  (No, I don't work for either.)


----------



## Hoc (Dec 15, 2005)

Avery said:
			
		

> I actually prefer the Union Square area as it is central to public transportation, is less "touristy" than Fisherman's Wharf and has some good hotel choices.



I would agree with that.  Also more convenient to most public transportation.  Just be aware that San Francisco is a walking city, and there are a lot of very steep hills, so expect either to go slow or to be in decent shape.  Nob Hill is about 30-45 degrees for about 3 blocks.  There are almost as steep hills between most areas of the city, like: In between Fisherman's Wharf and Union Square; through Chinatown (particularly down Grant Ave.); In between Market St. and North Beach; In between the Embarcadero and Van Ness (except along Market St.); In between the Cliff House and any other part of the Richmond, Sunset or Golden Gate Park areas; and so on.

Public Transportation in SF is very good.  The only question is how long you want to wait.  From the Union Square area, you will get a bus or subway within about 3-4 blocks to anywhere with about a 5-10 minute wait.  From Fisherman's Wharf, expect closer to a 30-45-minute wait, and at least one transfer to another bus to go to most places (unless you want a Cable Car, then expect up to an hour's wait at the Wharf).  From the Financial District, expect a 4-6 block walk, but then you can get a bus or subway almost anywhere in 5-10 minutes.  Down Lombard St. (where they have all the cheap motels), you almost need a car to get into the center part of the city.  Otherwise, expect a 30-45-minute wait or so for a bus, and then a transfer.

Whatever you do, wherever you go, plan on doing a lot of walking.  It is one of the things that makes SF such a great city.  Also check out the TUG Guides for SF in the members' area for a lot of suggestions on what to see and where to eat.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2005)

*Best Tourist Transport from Fisherman's Wharf*

For $1.25, the #30 Stockton Bus will take you from Fisherman's Wharf, to North Beach (Little Italy), then on to China Town, Union Square, Market St., SOMA, and clear over to SBC Park, if you want to go that far.  You can stay on the #30 bus for the whole trip, or get on and off along the way.  Just be sure you get transfers, so you don't have to pay everytime you get back on.  You catch it at North Pointe and Columbus, in the Fisherman's Wharf area.  Most of the hotels in that area are on North Pointe, or Beach.


----------



## sultan_sfo (Dec 16, 2005)

*F - Line*

The F-Line street car is now complete and is fun to ride from Pier 39! Bus Line on Columbus St. is also frequent. Plus other buses on Northpoint and the cable car near the hotels are not that crowded from FW to Union Square (the one at Buena Vista always has long lines).
/Sultan

Partial Quote


			
				Hoc said:
			
		

> ...
> From Fisherman's Wharf, expect closer to a 30-45-minute wait, and at least one transfer to another bus to go to most places (unless you want a Cable Car, then expect up to an hour's wait at the Wharf).
> ...


----------



## Hoc (Dec 16, 2005)

sultan_sfo said:
			
		

> The F-Line street car is now complete and is fun to ride from Pier 39! Bus Line on Columbus St. is also frequent. Plus other buses on Northpoint and the cable car near the hotels are not that crowded from FW to Union Square (the one at Buena Vista always has long lines).
> /Sultan
> 
> Partial Quote



I've taken the F line, but it lets you off at the Embarcadero, which is a 15-minute metro ride (after waiting) or slightly longer walk to get to Powell St., or a longer ride/walk anywhere else.  When I was at Fisherman's Wharf over Labor Day, I waited 40 minutes for the 30 or 45 bus, until I finally gave up and walked out to Van Ness and took one of those buses back to the Civic Center, then had to transfer to get to Union Square.

I also know the 19 Polk goes by there, but that's usually a half hour wait, as well.

I just find that the Public Transport to and from the Wharf is a bit more difficult than to and from Union Square.  Plus, from Union Square, it's an easy walk to Chinatown, North Beach, the Theater District, and, of course, Union Square shopping.  Also, I don't mind walking down Market St., as I usually dress down and ignore the panhandlers.  But I will agree that, since the institution of the F line, getting to the Embarcadero is just as easy from Union Square or the Wharf.  Also, on Saturdays, you go by a decent Farmer's Market on the F line.  (Of course, I like the Civic Center Farmer's Market on Saturdays and Sundays, as I've been frequenting it for years). One more thing is that from the Union Square Area, it's an easy bus ride out to the Haight, Golden Gate Park, or down to Union St. or the Marina.  Getting to all but Union St. or the Marina is a bit more unwieldy from the Wharf.


----------



## sultan_sfo (Dec 16, 2005)

*F - Line*

F-Line goes all the way to Castro! See link below.

http://www.sfmuni.com/php/routelist.php

I do not wish to argue further on SF public transportation with you. Thanks.
/Sultan



			
				Hoc said:
			
		

> ...
> I've taken the F line, but it lets you off at the Embarcadero, which is a 15-minute metro ride (after waiting) or slightly longer walk to get to Powell St., or a longer ride/walk anywhere else.
> ...


----------



## Gadabout (Dec 16, 2005)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> T
> 
> There is a cute newer place, even a little closer to the wharf, called The Argonaut where I would love to stay.  It is a new hotel with a nautical theme in the old Cannery building.



Is it in the building with the shops, or the one on the other side of the courtyard that had a fire in it a while back? I was wondering what was going to go in there.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2005)

Gadabout said:
			
		

> Is it in the building with the shops, or the one on the other side of the courtyard that had a fire in it a while back? I was wondering what was going to go in there.



I think it's the one that had the fire.


----------



## nanomug (Dec 25, 2005)

We like the Inn at Fishermans Wharf (timeshare) that is at the first trolley stop and near lots of attractions.  I would stay in the Wharf area since it is a big tourist destination.  Last visit we stayed a week and purchased the City Pass (one week public transportaion including the trolley, admissions to various attractions) and that was a big win.  We went to Golden Gate Park, to China Town, Haight Asbury,  and various other destinations.  It was fun and the kids got to plan the routes on our daily excursions.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Argonaut Hotel*

There is a cute newer place, even a little closer to the wharf, called The Argonaut where I would love to stay.  It is a new hotel with a nautical theme in the old Cannery building.


Denise,

Last year my wife and I did a Timeshare presentation with the Shell Vacation Clubin their offices in the Cannery Bldg.  As part of the presentation, the salesman took us over to the Argonaut Hotel (just a few bldgs away) and showed us a wonderful suite decorated in nautical themes that faced San Francisco Bay. My recall is that a portion of the hotel was being converted to timeshares which would be part of the Shell Vacation Club family and as a Shell Vacation Club member one would have priority booking one of the Argonaut Timeshare suites.  

I went to the Shell Vacation Club Website and could not find any corroborating information about this and a Google Search came up blank, so I don't know if this relationship fell through or what the deal is.

Perhaps another Tugger can chime in and provide us with further details.

Richard


----------



## MaryH (Dec 26, 2005)

I  agree with HOC that I prefer the Union Sq. area.  On my last trip in June, I stayed at IC Mark Hopkins on a 2 for 1 certificate and it was nice but those hills are killers uphilll and a all day pass including the cable cars is 9$.    Grand Hyatt is there and I had stayed at Crown Plaza off Union Sq. and both are decent enough.  Park Hyatt is suppose to be very nice but being in the financial district, pretty dead in the weekends.  Fishermen's wharf is a little too touristy for my taste.  Good for a day trip but not day in and day out...


----------



## drdanchem (Dec 26, 2005)

Read your MSG. We have a Shell Vacation at the Donatello, but rather than use it we found the least expensive place. However if you want to put up with a sales pitch at their office on Fisherman's walf you may get a good deal. It takes a lot less points if you stay mid week. Pick a place near the trolly. It is much easier than the cable car and you can't get lost. Also there is a play called something like "---- babylon ---" I can't remember, but ut is VERY VERY FUNNY. If Shell offers you a meal coupon don't bothe using it at the Donatello unless you like very fANCY little servings in a "stuffed shirt atmophere.

Good luck
Dan Woodman, drdanchem@yahoo.com


----------



## Luanne (Dec 26, 2005)

drdanchem said:
			
		

> Also there is a play called something like "---- babylon ---" I can't remember, but ut is VERY VERY FUNNY.



That would be "Beach Blanket Babylon".


----------



## RoverJohn (Dec 31, 2005)

Tough choice, but as a San Francisco native, I would chose the Park Hyatt. Everytime. Fisherman's Wharf is tourist heaven, but the Park Hystt gives you access to more of what San Francisco really is - a great town. Walk a few blocks to the Embarcadero, the piers and the best view of the bay and Bay Bridge. Another direction takes you to Market Street and the F line - old street cars tour the street. Great restaurants - One Market Street, The Slanted Door ( book reservations now), the Ferry Building. And there are old street cars to take you to Fisherman's Wharf. Again, as a native who lives 20 miles south of the city and goes there often - Park Hyatt. Fisherman's Wharf is just OK.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 31, 2005)

I truly can't stand the crowds at Fisherman's Wharf. I really like the Union Square area and the Donnatello is great. Some friends found it on Orbitz for about $150 a night in the Shell part with room for 3 people, small sink and microwave and small refrigerator. Lately, we have been taking the N car to the Embarcadero by the ball park when we want to walk along the water, no crowds, beautiful and relaxing.
Liz


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2006)

We have stayed at the Argonaut and loved it.  It is very quaint with original interior brick walls and wooden beams.  We found it centrally located.  I believe we got it on Hotwire for about $129.


----------



## PA- (Jan 4, 2006)

Worldmark has a brand new location in Union Square (actually a gutted and refurbished old hotel).  It might give you a bit more room than a standard hotel for the same or lower price, and the location is superior.  Email me and I'll check availability for you.


----------



## aplaintiff (Jan 24, 2006)

The Park Hyatt may be the better choice.
Union Square is walkable from The Park Hyatt for shopping, but staying there is too close to the Tenderloin.
If you want to be down by the wharf, the Argonaut is nice.


----------

